# Psalm 6



## jw (Sep 4, 2005)

Psalm 6 
To the chief Musician on Neginoth upon Sheminith,
A Psalm of David. 
Observe here, (1.) David, a great saint, under grievous and manifold troubles, sickness of body, conscience-felt charges of guilt, vexation of mind, attended with desertion from God, and contemptuous insults from his enemies, ver. 2, 3, 5, 7, 9. (2.) His supplications, with strong cries and tears, to God for mitigation of trouble, support under it, and deliverance from it, ver. 1, 4, 6. (3.) His triumphant separation of himself from the wicked, in the full assurance of faith, that God had heard, and would graciously grant his requests, and would either convert or destroy his opposers, ver. 8, 10. 

In all my afflictions, let me believe that Jesus was afflicted for me. Let me call my sin to remembrance, spread my case before him, fill my mouth with arguments; implore his abundant, free, and sovereign mercy, as my sole and all-comprehensive relief. Nor let me ever expect a comfortable answer to my prayers, while I cultivate an intimacy with profane and wicked men. 

First Version (Long Metre)

1 Lord, in thy wrath rebuke me not;
Nor in thy hot rage chasten me.
2 Lord, pity me, for I am weak:
Heal me, for my bones vexed be.

3 My soul is also vexed sore;
But, Lord, how long stay wilt thou make?
4 Return, O Lord, my soul set free;
O save me, for thy mercies' sake.

5 Because those that deceased are
Of thee shall no remembrance have;
And who is he that will to thee
Give praises lying in the grave?

6 I with my groaning weary am,
I also all the night my bed
Have caused for to swim; and I
With tears my couch have watered.

7 Mine eye, consum'd with grief, grows old,
Because of all mine enemies.
8 Hence from me, wicked workers all;
For God hath heard my weeping cries.

9 God hath my supplication heard,
My pray'r received graciously
10 Sham'd and sore vex'd be all my foes,
Sham'd and back turned suddenly.

Second Version (C.M.)

1 In thy great indignation,
O Lord, rebuke me not;
Nor on me lay thy chast 'ning hand,
in thy displeasure hot.

2 Lord, I am weak, therefore on me
have mercy, and me spare:
Heal me, O Lord, because thou know'st
my bones much vexed are.

3 My soul is vexed sore: but, Lord,
how long stay wilt thou make?
4 Return, Lord, free my soul; and save
me, for thy mercies' sake.

5 Because of thee in death there shall
no more remembrance be:
Of those that in the grave do lie,
who shall give thanks to thee?

6 I with my groaning weary am,
and all the night my bed
I caused for to swim; with tears
my couch I watered.

7 By reason of my vexing grief,
mine eye consumed is;
It waxeth old, because of all
that be mine enemies.

8 But now, depart from me all ye
that work iniquity:
For why? the Lord hath heard my voice,
when I did mourn and cry.

9 Unto my supplication
the Lord did hearing give:
When I to him my prayer make,
the Lord will it receive.

10 Let all be sham'd and troubled sore,
That en'mies are to me;
Let them turn back, and suddenly
ashamed let them be.


----------



## just_grace (Sep 4, 2005)

*David sinned...*

But chosen by God.

Nothing shall seperate us from the Love of God in Christ.

Love is stronger than death.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 5, 2005)

Psalm 6


Sometimes when I reflected how vexed I am and how many troubles I have, I turn and reflect upon the sufferings that Christ Jesus endured and how much my troubles and heartaches really, really pail in comparison to what Christ endured in the Wilderness and during his Passion. 



> And he began to teach them, that the Son of man must suffer many things, and be rejected of the elders, and of the chief priests, and scribes, and be killed, and after three days rise again.
> ---Mark 8:31


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 5, 2005)

This psalm speaks to me powerfully today.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

Psalm 6(I):1-10

Tune: Soldau (LM) - attached



> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 1 Lord, in thy wrath rebuke me not;
> Nor in thy hot rage chasten me.
> ...



-- Scottish Metrical Psalter


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

Psalm 6(II):1-10

Tune: Walsall (CM) - attached



> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 1 In thy great indignation,
> O Lord, rebuke me not;
> ...



-- Scottish Metrical Psalter


----------

